# Can dmenu support UTF-8?



## sw2wolf (May 30, 2013)

```
$pkg_info -xQ dmenu
dmenu-4.4:X11 menu application designed for the dwm window manager

$uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 9.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p7 #1: Fri May 10 13:16:28 CST 2013     sw2wolf@mybsd.zsoft.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386
```

`$echo 'âˆšÏ€Î»âˆ‘âŠ¥â‰…â‰ â˜º' | dmenu -l 30 -nb '#000000' -nf '#FFFFFF' -fn '-*-simsun-medium-r-normal-*-16-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1'` does not work!

Sincerely!


----------



## jozze (Jun 3, 2013)

According to the Gentoo forums you have to apply a patch to do it. The link for it is on the forum. Arch Linux wiki might also be worth giving a read.


----------



## sw2wolf (Jun 4, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> According to the Gentoo forums you have to apply a patch to do it. The link for it is on the forum. Arch Linux wiki might also be worth giving a read.


*T*hanks! *I* will use /usr/ports/x11/zenity temporarily.


----------

